# GHL exhaust



## Jeffs386 (Nov 1, 2005)

Anybody have the GHL catback?
I am wondering about the build quality and how it sounds?
I was all set on the Magnaflow then saw the GHL


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

I don't like the fact that it doesn't have an x-pipe or h-pipe.... other than that I've heard it's really popular on the Vettes.


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

Cross pipe vs. H-pipe. What's the difference?:confused I'm guessing ease of exhaust flow.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

"x" is more effecient


----------



## Cadsbury (Dec 6, 2005)

Just put the Magnaflow on mine and it's awsome, not too loud but definatly know it's there...


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Cadsbury said:


> Just put the Magnaflow on mine and it's awsome, not too loud but definatly know it's there...


I agree, the Magnaflow is awesome!


----------



## Jeffs386 (Nov 1, 2005)

GTODEALER said:


> I don't like the fact that it doesn't have an x-pipe or h-pipe.... other than that I've heard it's really popular on the Vettes.



It does have an X pipe websits says a "true" x pipe and shows a pic of the exhaust


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

Cadsbury said:


> Just put the Magnaflow on mine and it's awsome, not too loud but definatly know it's there...


:agree The sound is perfect for me.


----------

